# Hide stone chips? - Chipex or something else?



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi,

What's the easiest way to hide a lot of stone chips on the bonnet and front bumper which have suffered from road rash?

I hear Chipex is quite good. Has anyone tried it or could they recommend something else?

Thanks!


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

If you have a machine polisher then it's easy to use the method of wiping an approximately coloured Humbrol enamel paint over the rash before buffing off once dry with compound. There are quite a few guides on here and I've used it to great effect on my own cars, families cars and friends. Very effective but you do need to ensure you do a proper wipedown of the panel to get any dirt and remnants of oils/old wax out of the chips if you want the best finish to last for longest possible time. I reckon you could do it by hand, depending on how large the areas of road rash are, but the machine definitely makes life a ton easier. Also, if you're lucky to have a fairly easy colour some of the tins are only a few quid for 30ml which is more than enough to do bonnet/bumper/arches/lower doors/sills etc.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965 - this is the one that got me trying the method.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520&highlight=bumper+sent+repair


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Similarly interested as I'm looking to tidy a few up before trading the car in. I don't have access to a DA so I'd be working by hand so I'm assuming it's a kit of some sort I'll need.
The Chipex seems quite expensive considering I'll be moving the car on & left with most of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Read the threads posted by Ennoch and don't believe the Chipex videos, sorting out stone chips is not quick and easy.

I bought the Chipex kit, yes, nice colour match but after about a week of trying to make them disappear I admitted defeat. I ended up flatting and respraying them.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

rajanm1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's the easiest way to hide a lot of stone chips on the bonnet and front bumper which have suffered from road rash?
> 
> ...


Just got my new car same problem have started to correct and have bought Chipex first time trying and agree not quite as straightforward as there video but take time and with other methods as well an get good results see link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356699


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

It seems that other methods all involve machine polishing, which isn't an option for me at least currently. I'm wondering on that basis whether this is worth the much higher cost than other kits knocking about?
I know a lot is down to the person doing the work but if a close match that doesn't catch the eye would be enough for now.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hugh said:


> Read the threads posted by Ennoch and don't believe the Chipex videos, sorting out stone chips is not quick and easy.
> 
> I bought the Chipex kit, yes, nice colour match but after about a week of trying to make them disappear I admitted defeat. I ended up flatting and respraying them.


This^^^ I've had a Chipex kit and it's nothing like the videos and simply does not last in the slightest


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

Use a ****tail stick to touch in stone chip. Layer it up over time (dry between layers) until it is just above the paintwork. Allow to dry for at least 24 hours, longer the better, then wet sand with 2000+ sandpaper from meguiars. Once flush, you can polish this back up by hand

This is the method I intend to use to fill mine in summer. Got a couple of the chips on the roof. No point doing it until summer as still loads of grit on the roads so probably will get a couple more.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd assumed polishing back from a wetsand would be quite difficult by hand?


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I'll be doing this by hand which is why i thought chipex was a good idea. Also don't really trust myself with sandpaper


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

money is tight so I might just try some touchup paint for now


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought a full road rash chipex kit, excellent match but I just couldn't get it to fill the chips. I've now decided to get the bumpers sprayed.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

magpieV6 said:


> I bought a full road rash chipex kit, excellent match but I just couldn't get it to fill the chips. I've now decided to get the bumpers sprayed.


In what way was that? Was it the paint or did the blending solution cause problems, or something else?


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Adam16 said:


> Use a ****tail stick to touch in stone chip. Layer it up over time (dry between layers) until it is just above the paintwork. Allow to dry for at least 24 hours, longer the better, then wet sand with 2000+ sandpaper from meguiars. Once flush, you can polish this back up by hand
> 
> This is the method I intend to use to fill mine in summer. Got a couple of the chips on the roof. No point doing it until summer as still loads of grit on the roads so probably will get a couple more.


Please don't do this. You'll make a mess with 2000 paper that you won't able to sort out by hand. Unless of course you're very experienced and intend to flat with 2k,3k - 6k then hand polish on soft paint but even at that I wouldn't.


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

thanks, don't think i could ever bring myself to use sandpaper on the car!

Does anyone know if the genuine Audi touchup paint will have a clear coat mixed in? Or do I need to try and apply something over the top?


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

If it's like the touch up I got with my Skoda back in '08 it'll be without the lacquer. If you get it from Paints4U who seem pretty decent you have the option of with or without. 

I've not used the Chipex kits but I'd suggest that doing the Humbrol wipe down wouldn't be too bad by hand, as long as you were patient and had some decent compound. I wouldn't try the same with proper automotive touchup paint though, that would be significantly more effort (the Humbrol Enamel's pretty soft and easy to work with)..


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

Incredible Detail said:


> Please don't do this. You'll make a mess with 2000 paper that you won't able to sort out by hand. Unless of course you're very experienced and intend to flat with 2k,3k - 6k then hand polish on soft paint but even at that I wouldn't.


I have just done this very method today on my Dads Merc SL with extremely good results. Not prefect by any means, but you can't see it unless your very close as the paint is completely level. The paint is slightly darker than the factory paint - should imagine it to lighten over the course of a few weeks/months.

Cleaned out the stone chip so no rust/dirt was present, layered the paint up over the course of the morning/afternoon drying it with a spare basking bulb from my pet snakes with very low heat. I then wet sanded with 2000 grit taping round the entire area except the chip, then removed the tape once the majority of the 'nib' was gone and wet sanded using 3000 grit to blend it in. Then proceeded to polish by hand with swirl x (at least I think it was, the label was half ripped off) as it was the only polish we had around. Took a bit of elbow grease but no marks left and its as good a repair as anyone could do.

I have no prior experience doing this, but research, common sense, and caution and anyone can do it. It's the best way to do a touch up other than a re spray. I admit, it's not for the faint of heart, so if I were someone who didn't like trying something new then just touch it in with a ****tail stick best you can until as level as possible, then use a cutting compound to "round" or "smooth" it off best you can.

Touch ups are touch ups. They will never be perfect, but whatever way you do it they will at least be better than an open paint chip.


----------

